# My cheap box plans cost $40-$50 tops



## StinkBud (Dec 12, 2006)

done


----------



## funkymonkey27 (Dec 12, 2006)

ya if you built it yourself its not that expensive. 
I built my cabinet for 50 bucks. 2' x 3' x 8' 
i bought 4 sheets of wood @ $12 per 4' x 8' sheet. 

I put everything together with a nailer and jig saw that I borrowed from a friend. 
huge cabinet, cheap price! woo hoo


----------



## funkymonkey27 (Dec 12, 2006)

whys it broken up into two different sections?


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 12, 2006)

done


----------



## funkymonkey27 (Dec 12, 2006)

so you would put somthin on top of the dowels? 
cause otherwise you would have light contamination. 

your plant looks pretty good. 
but depending on what type of light you use 
your plants cant get that big. 
If i had something like that. I would use fluorescents


----------



## StinkBud (Dec 12, 2006)

done


----------



## funkymonkey27 (Dec 13, 2006)

oh, gotch ya.
well then... it looks pretty nice design. 
If you can get that watering system going post a thread bout it w/ some pics
id be really interested in seeing that.


----------

